# Iowa's World Record Archery Eastern Turkey, April 2010



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2010)

For those who do not know about this new world record from April 13th, 2010 which I have not seen posted yet after a few searches, here's some good news about an Iowa turkey bowhunter, Todd Pringnitz, bagging this gobbler at 35 yards from a ground blind, also captured on video by cameraman Dan Johnson.  The turkey was officially scored by Hazel Creek Taxidermy; and has been entered as the new archery World Record for the Eastern turkey in the NWTF record books.

I verified this in several places, including at the NWTF web site:  

http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/turkey_records.php

OR 

http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/turkey_records.php?details=16889&location=ALL

Best Overall Eastern taken with a Bow

 	Hunter's Name	Total
Score	Harvested	Typical

1	TODD PRINGNITZ (M)
IA ( details)	149.6875 	Apr 13, 2010
HENRY, IA, USA	ATYPICAL

2	BRANDON NASH (M)
NE ( details)	139.2400 	Mar 27, 2009
CASS, NE, USA	ATYPICAL 



Here's a few more details & in case you want more details from several web links below:  

http://www.whiteknuckleproductions.com/wrturkey.aspx

http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/post/Spring-Turkey-Hunting-Is-On.aspx

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/hunting-andrew-mckean/2010/04/world-record-tom

http://www.iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34076


Todd Pringnitz's World Record Archery Eastern Tom Turkey had over 49” of combined beard length from 6 beards. He weighed 25.9 pounds, and had 1-1/4” spurs. He scored 149.6875 which beat the previous record of 139.2400.

Hunter's Name: 	TODD PRINGNITZ
Home State: 	IA
Species: 	Eastern (A-Typical)
Harvest Date: 	Apr 13, 2010
Harvest Location: 	HENRY, IA, USA
Total Score: 	149.6875	#1*
Longest Beard: 	11.2500"	#5*
Beard Total: 	49.3750"
Number of Beards: 	6
Longest Spur: 	1.3125"	#7*
Other Spur: 	1.1875"
Weight: 	25.9375 lbs.	#3*
Method of Take: 	Bow
Calls Used: 	Box


----------



## Dupree (Apr 30, 2010)

thats a good one!


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 30, 2010)

Man look at the main paint brush!


----------



## PChunter (Apr 30, 2010)

thats a hoss almost 24 pounds too


----------



## Cleburne (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW, now thats a turkey.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 30, 2010)

Dang even the Gobblers are huge up there. the fan looks likeits big as a Volkswagen.....


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 30, 2010)

That's sick!!!


----------



## G Duck (May 2, 2010)

Pretty awsome. Bet he has a coffee pot and Directv in that Blind!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 2, 2010)

Stud!!!!


----------

